# Shifa Medical or Army Medical, which of them would you go to and why?



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

sup people

if u had to choose between al shifa medical college and army medical college, which one wud u be goin into and why 



#confused


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm a current Shifa student so i'm a little biased, that being said I would say that Shifa is one of the better schools in terms of being adapted for foreigners.

I've heard that Army is ridiculously strict and that along with having to wear uniforms, and having a strict separation of the sexes, that there tends to be more 'shady' business going on there if teachers have a grudge against you when it comes to exam scores and such. I haven't really heard about positive aspects of Army, but that doesn't necessarily mean that they don't exist.

If you type in 'army' in the search bar and select the show posts option you can find some more opinions about AMC.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Shifa 100x > AMC


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Agree with MastahRiz. 
I'll opt for Shifa


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

thanx guys
really appreciate it


iv been to shifa and it was good but iv yet to see amc


----------



## Matiullah_26 (Feb 3, 2007)

AMC is better than shifa in many aspects...


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

Matiullah_26 said:


> AMC is better than shifa in many aspects...


could u please elaborate

like in what aspects is it better


----------



## Matiullah_26 (Feb 3, 2007)

well i m personally a student of shifa... n m satisfied with it... but u can't compare it with AMC(e.g by saying that Shifa's study is better than AMC or blabla...) u will hear alot against AMC but i don't find ne truth regarding those rumors... i mean the most important thing for a med student is free hand for learning from patients... n AMC has alot more patients than shifa... AMC is govt. college n run by army so only this is enough for making it better than shifa... Shifa should be compared with other privates (e.g. lmdc or FMH)but not with AMC or KE, RMC, AIMC etc.... u should also consider fees of private colleges... n one more thing AMC has faar more better students than shifa coz normal students prefer AMC n other govt. 
when u enter the field of medicine then u will know wat i mean to say... btw it's my point of view... i m sure some won't agreee... sorry


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

the pvt colleges shld not be compared with govt i think


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

Matiullah_26 said:


> well i m personally a student of shifa... n m satisfied with it... but u can't compare it with AMC(e.g by saying that Shifa's study is better than AMC or blabla...) u will hear alot against AMC but i don't find ne truth regarding those rumors... i mean the most important thing for a med student is free hand for learning from patients... n AMC has alot more patients than shifa... AMC is govt. college n run by army so only this is enough for making it better than shifa... Shifa should be compared with other privates (e.g. lmdc or FMH)but not with AMC or KE, RMC, AIMC etc.... u should also consider fees of private colleges... n one more thing AMC has faar more better students than shifa coz normal students prefer AMC n other govt.
> when u enter the field of medicine then u will know wat i mean to say... btw it's my point of view... i m sure some won't agreee... sorry


 

man uv made a point when it comes to clinical experience , there is no match

n abt the fee , foreign people applyin thru nust and endin up in amc have to pay like 10000$


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

ya Army Medical is better than Shifa.... iam not dissin' shifa nor iam saying that shifa is bad.... army MC is just better. 
Like Mati said... people having a higher merit go to Army Medical College.


----------



## Faiha (Aug 10, 2008)

I had to make the same decision
I chose AMC


----------



## malika2288 (Oct 5, 2010)

i am waiting for shifa result. if i had to choose, shold i choose shifa or foundation university medical college? please help 
i dont know how good shifa is. HELP ANYONE?


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

after considering my options and looking at what every one had to say i had to choose shifa and i am happy with my decision 
shifa is better than amc for me that is 
it depends on your personal preferences some might like shifa and everything about it some wont


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

MastahRiz said:


> Shifa 100x > AMC


Isn't that a bit biased without any explanation?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, which is exactly how I prefer my hyperboles.


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

Well since you were exaggerating, why don't you enlighten us? I mean in all the forums of 'Shifa vs x' you haven't given your opinion.


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

MastahRiz said:


> Shifa 100x > AMC


are you kidding me man!! i think its a crime even to compare amc with shifa!! theres no match of amc ive seen people leaving aku and KE preferring amc! no one can match the clinical practice there! all the top students of pakistan go there! there are so many reasons! its quiet old and run by the army! anything run under the army in pakistan is you know the best!


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

^ topic. these both colleges are medical college running by Pakistani people and Pakistanis are you know the best. You know what every person on this world know only one thing and that is "my college is the best". #yes #grin #happy


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

shakeelyousaf said:


> are you kidding me man!! i think its a crime even to compare amc with shifa!! theres no match of amc ive seen people leaving aku and KE preferring amc! no one can match the clinical practice there! all the top students of pakistan go there! there are so many reasons! its quiet old and run by the army! anything run under the army in pakistan is you know the best!


dude AKU is the best by light years.... no comparison.. totally unfair to say that if something is run the military it means it is the best.. AMC is very good, dont get me wrong... but it doesnt even come close to having the best clinical training as you claim .. Dow medical college has the best clinical training in Pakistan.. it has civil hospital.. one of the biggest and oldest (it was made in 1945, before pakistan even existed) hospitals and is in Karachi... the biggest most populated city in Pakistan... it gets thousands of patients from within the city and many many people from interior sindh come with very rare cases... the learning experience and highly experienced faculty is just amazing ... plus it is funded well and has very very good medical facilities ... Dow also has Iconic reputation and in testament produces some of the best doctors in the world let alone Pakistan.. quite frankly AMC comes no where close..


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

ramo91 said:


> dude AKU is the best by light years.... no comparison.. totally unfair to say that if something is run the military it means it is the best.. AMC is very good, dont get me wrong... but it doesnt even come close to having the best clinical training as you claim .. Dow medical college has the best clinical training in Pakistan.. it has civil hospital.. one of the biggest and oldest (it was made in 1945, before pakistan even existed) hospitals and is in Karachi... the biggest most populated city in Pakistan... it gets thousands of patients from within the city and many many people from interior sindh come with very rare cases... the learning experience and highly experienced faculty is just amazing ... plus it is funded well and has very very good medical facilities ... Dow also has Iconic reputation and in testament produces some of the best doctors in the world let alone Pakistan.. quite frankly AMC comes no where close..


amc is good seriously!! i think u havnt seen cmh and mh the hospitals of amc! they have the best depatments in all of pakistan!! you talk about funding everyone knows that in the army there never is any problem of funding and administration because army itself as an institution is very disciplined! i bet you dont have the slightest of idea about these hospitals! i would say that both are equal you cant say that amc is below absolutely not!

btw the topic is shifa or amc not dow

mastahriz are you a doctor or a medical student??


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

shakeelyousaf said:


> amc is good seriously!! i think u havnt seen cmh and mh the hospitals of amc! they have the best depatments in all of pakistan!! you talk about funding everyone knows that in the army there never is any problem of funding and administration because army itself as an institution is very disciplined! i bet you dont have the slightest of idea about these hospitals! i would say that both are equal you cant say that amc is below absolutely not!


ok.. u seriously havnt seen civil hospital... this karachi dude .... this is the most populated city in Pakistan and the only really developed city in the entire province... u cant imagine how many patients come to civil ... the sheer volume of patients dwarfs AMC by some distance.. and like i said ppl from all over the province comes ...amc cant attract nearly that many patients .. plus duhs has 8 colleges under it...3 medical colleges SMC,DMC,DIMC and 5 other healthcare related instituitions (dentistry,pharmacy,physiotherapy and 2 others)..they have dow international which was built for foreigners and they charge 15000$ per yr from each student... also the present governor of sindh is a dow graduate and u can imagine where the heathcare taxes from karachi, Pakistan's economic backbone go ... they get more than enough funding...lol

PS.. i know its about shifa vs AMC... im just pointing out u cant say AMC has the best clincal training in Pakistan .. that a totally unfair and wrong statement


----------



## hassan670 (Sep 2, 2010)

ramo91 said:


> ok.. u seriously havnt seen civil hospital... this karachi dude .... this is the most populated city in Pakistan and the only really developed city in the entire province... u cant imagine how many patients come to civil ... the sheer volume of patients dwarfs AMC by some distance.. and like i said ppl from all over the province comes ...amc cant attract nearly that many patients .. plus duhs has 8 colleges under it...3 medical colleges SMC,DMC,DIMC and 5 other healthcare related instituitions (dentistry,pharmacy,physiotherapy and 2 others)..they have dow international which was built for foreigners and they charge 15000$ per yr from each student... also the present governor of sindh is a dow graduate and u can imagine where the heathcare taxes from karachi, Pakistan's economic backbone go ... they get more than enough funding...lol
> 
> PS.. i know its about shifa vs AMC... im just pointing out u cant say AMC has the best clincal training in Pakistan .. that a totally unfair and wrong statement


dow is nowhere near to AKU. AND ramo91 if your first choice is DOW then this doesn't mean that it has the best hospital. DOW has outdated curriculum plus worst living facilities.


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

ok... I'm not sure if you're fully aware with Dow. In the recent years it has made vast amount of changes in its curriculum so it's not at all "outdated". Living facilities are bearable which is enough...you're not there to chill and have fun 24/7. The only thing that should matter is the education.
From what ramo91 said is quite accurate and I'd have to agree with him.
Civil hospital is amazing tho...and I don't see anybody was comparing it to AKU by the way.


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

I've also heard that DOW has the best clinical experience in Pakistan. IMO the list is:
1. DOW- Heard this from 99.9999% of my seniors
2. Some school in Lahore..somebody was telling me about it (CMH?)
3. AMC- It has like separate complexes for each specialty including MH and CMH which are pretty big by Pakistani standards.

But I don't like MH. They wouldn't let me in just because I was wearing shorts. Off-topic but just wanted to get that off my chest. Stupid Gate Dude.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

hassan670 said:


> dow is nowhere near to AKU. AND ramo91 if your first choice is DOW then this doesn't mean that it has the best hospital. DOW has outdated curriculum plus worst living facilities.


In never said it was the best hospital .... i said it had the best clinical training in the country and im absolutely right .. and im not saying that because dmc is my first choice... quite the opposite actually... no one was ever comparing it to AKU ... u clearly dont know a thing about what Dow is like and has been for a while... 

and watch the attitude..


----------



## usman1231 (Sep 4, 2010)

ramo91 said:


> ok.. u seriously havnt seen civil hospital... this karachi dude .... this is the most populated city in Pakistan and the only really developed city in the entire province... u cant imagine how many patients come to civil ... the sheer volume of patients dwarfs AMC by some distance.. and like i said ppl from all over the province comes ...amc cant attract nearly that many patients .. plus duhs has 8 colleges under it...3 medical colleges SMC,DMC,DIMC and 5 other healthcare related instituitions (dentistry,pharmacy,physiotherapy and 2 others)..they have dow international which was built for foreigners and they charge 15000$ per yr from each student... also the present governor of sindh is a dow graduate and u can imagine where the heathcare taxes from karachi, Pakistan's economic backbone go ... they get more than enough funding...lol
> 
> PS.. i know its about shifa vs AMC... im just pointing out u cant say AMC has the best clincal training in Pakistan .. that a totally unfair and wrong statement


Now iam sure that you really no nothing. People from all aroud the asia come here for treatment. It is the only place in pakistan where bone marrow transplant is carried out. Who ever wants a bone marrow transplant in pakistan and some other countries of asia come to CMH rawalpindi, the facilities offered at cmh cant be matched by any other hospital. And being present in most populated city doesnt mean that it is the best , thats a vague statement. And your talking about funding, army is never out of funding, major part of your budget goes to army, so even if duhs charge $100000 per student they still cant collect the money that army has. So having a world class hospital attached to a medical colllege greatly improves the type of exposure that students have, and hence they will become better doctors .Stop misleading people, first with Shifa now AMC and shifa.


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

ramo91 said:


> ok.. u seriously havnt seen civil hospital... this karachi dude .... this is the most populated city in Pakistan and the only really developed city in the entire province... u cant imagine how many patients come to civil ... the sheer volume of patients dwarfs AMC by some distance.. and like i said ppl from all over the province comes ...amc cant attract nearly that many patients .. plus duhs has 8 colleges under it...3 medical colleges SMC,DMC,DIMC and 5 other healthcare related instituitions (dentistry,pharmacy,physiotherapy and 2 others)..they have dow international which was built for foreigners and they charge 15000$ per yr from each student... also the present governor of sindh is a dow graduate and u can imagine where the heathcare taxes from karachi, Pakistan's economic backbone go ... they get more than enough funding...lol
> 
> PS.. i know its about shifa vs AMC... im just pointing out u cant say AMC has the best clincal training in Pakistan .. that a totally unfair and wrong statement


off the topic but the present governer of sindh have 20 murder cases on him


----------



## usman1231 (Sep 4, 2010)

shakeelyousaf said:


> off the topic but the present governer of sindh have 20 murder cases on him


Now thats a dow alumni for you


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Dow is one of the great colleges of country and is compareable to AIMC,Nishter and KE.
Its the only School in SIDH that i have heard of after AKU.I have seen many doc's interviews on TV and on Newspapers etc that were from dow.
Search the net,you will find that thousands of Dow graduates are working in US hospitals.
Amc is not bad either(Usman i am a candidate for amc and have high chance of getting n INSALLAH on paying cadets so.....),it gets the cream of whole Pakistan and i think its not right to compare AMC with SHIFA.
AMC has one of the best infrastructure of paki medical colleges.
Being run by the Army,there is no shortage of funds and AMC students are considerd to be smartest in whole south Asia(reference to this statement is given in The AMC prospectus,don't remember it)
It attracts applicants from every part of Pakistan and i don't think shifa attracts that much applicants.
16 thousand applied this time for 45 open merit seats.#baffled 
CMH rwp and AFID are one of the top health care Institutes of the country,and since my father is in Army,i know that when a soldier falls seriously ill(even here in Gujranwala CMH),he is refered to CMH rawalpindi.#cool


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

usman1231 said:


> Now iam sure that you really no nothing. People from all aroud the asia come here for treatment. It is the only place in pakistan where bone marrow transplant is carried out. Who ever wants a bone marrow transplant in pakistan and some other countries of asia come to CMH rawalpindi, the facilities offered at cmh cant be matched by any other hospital. And being present in most populated city doesnt mean that it is the best , thats a vague statement. And your talking about funding, army is never out of funding, major part of your budget goes to army, so even if duhs charge $100000 per student they still cant collect the money that army has. So having a world class hospital attached to a medical colllege greatly improves the type of exposure that students have, and hence they will become better doctors .Stop misleading people, first with Shifa now AMC and shifa.


what a joke... first biasedly bashing shifa, now saying Dow clinical training isnt the best (even when a dimc students ad a few other have confirmed what im saying is accurate).. and going on to say cmh rawalpindi has the best facilities in Pakistan even over AKU and people from all over Asia come to it ... cmh rawalpindi isnt even JCI accredited... if you even know what that is.... and im the one who knows nothing,lol ... RIGHTT ... and im misleading people.. i feel sorry for the (few) people actually naive enough to believe you..

PS.. and im sure the army spends most of its money on its international standard training hospitals .... its not like were fighting a war or have the Indian border to guard or anything..lol


----------



## usman1231 (Sep 4, 2010)

ramo91 said:


> what a joke... first biasedly bashing shifa, now saying Dow clinical training isnt the best (even when a dimc students ad a few other have confirmed what im saying is accurate).. and going on to say cmh rawalpindi has the best facilities in Pakistan even over AKU and people from all over Asia come to it ... cmh rawalpindi isnt even JCI accredited... if you even know what that is.... and im the one who knows nothing,lol ... RIGHTT ... and im misleading people.. i feel sorry for the (few) people actually naive enough to believe you..
> 
> PS.. and im sure the army spends most of its money on its international standard training hospitals .... its not like were fighting a war or have the Indian border to guard or%2
> 
> ...


----------



## usman1231 (Sep 4, 2010)

Another thing , most of the deans of medical colleges in pakistan (e.g ; CMH, fumc, WAH and even your best college SHIFA) are former teacher and doctors of AMC


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

usman1231;22574
And no doubt aga khan does have one of the best facilities said:


> more lies, lol ... no one ever praised nor even implied shifa had the best hospital in Pakistan ...
> 
> just because ther old doesnt mean ther the best... look at KE then and how ahead AKU has gone ..
> and i doubt army medical instituitions focus on research etc such as AKU and dow ... lol.. cmh rawalpindi isnt even JCI ACCREDITED and your comparing it to AKU.. go do some research and know what your talking about before posting..


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

Ramo91 in your previous posts you have compared Shifa to KE and called Shifa better..... And he was comparing it to AKU not to Dow or KE. Anyways MH does have the best facilities, better than Dow or KE because the government ain't really bothered about its Hospitals or Colleges while the Army is.......


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

You know what,i'm actually fed up..
Whats so good about Aga khan?#angry
Doctors from KE,AIMC,AMC,RMC,NMc etc are way better docs and have proved themselves worldwide and they haven't even seen Aga khan.

CMH Rawapindi is one of the best Hospitals of ASIA and thats a proven fact..
And Just to give you an idea,how much funds AMc have..
They charge Rs 700 for transport charges per Month,they will even pick you up from Islamabad.
Accomandation is just Rs 3000,Includes mess aswell and they allot one room to a single student.
The reason is that AMC is Just like PMA(pakistan Military acadkmy) and its miltary cadets(who doesn't pay any fees at all,rather get a stipend of Rs 6200per month.)
So funds is not the problem.Dow is government and i know about the fundings of government universities.Old is Gold Actaully..
Research is a non Existent thing in pakistan in every medical college either private or govt.
Stop praising Aga khan so much actually...Tell them you are Aga khani and you got in..


----------



## usman1231 (Sep 4, 2010)

ramo91 said:


> more lies, lol ... no one ever praised nor even implied shifa had the best hospital in Pakistan ...
> 
> just because ther old doesnt mean ther the best... look at KE then and how ahead AKU has gone ..
> and i doubt army medical instituitions focus on research etc such as AKU and dow ... lol.. cmh rawalpindi isnt even JCI ACCREDITED and your comparing it to AKU.. go do some research and know what your talking about before posting..


Firstly, Ramo91 or w.e it is, i never said that you said that shifa is the best, i said that you were praising as if shifa is the best, kindly read carefully. 
Ok if you say that being old doent mean that they are best, than being old also doesnt mean that they are not the best, most of world's best institutions are very very old, take for example cambridge , oxford. As far as KE is concerned it is govt institution, thats the reason why it didnt get funding to develop properly. Dow is also a govt. institution and if you listen to news, recently , the govt. did cut its fundings to public colleges. How the hell can dow do research with no proper fundings. doing research requires millions of dollars and pakistan's education budget can afford that, so stop saying that there is research at dow.

Secondly, i already said that no doubt aga khan is no doubt the best, and there is alot of research of there, and the reason is that it is never short of money as it is run by donations and one of the richest persons on earth. Similarly, Cmh hospitals are also not short of fundings. They are present in evey major and even minor city of pakistan, rwp, lhr, pesh, muree etc. they have a proper setup. And AMC is affiliated to NUST which is the only paki university to make it into top 400 universities. And the ranking system does take into account the research taking place in the universities, so there is research in AMC , even if it is below Aga khan , but it is 100 times better than DOWWW

And as i ve said that most of the deans of pakistani universities ( including your favourite SHIFAAAAAA) are graduates or former teachers of AMC, so if CMH hospitals are not JCI accredited ( whatever effect does that have ) than that means all deans are incompetent and the institutions they are heading are then also good for nothing


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

usman1231 said:


> Firstly, Ramo91 or w.e it is, i never said that you said that shifa is the best, i said that you were praising as if shifa is the best, kindly read carefully.
> Ok if you say that being old doent mean that they are best, than being old also doesnt mean that they are not the best, most of world's best institutions are very very old, take for example cambridge , oxford. As far as KE is concerned it is govt institution, thats the reason why it didnt get funding to develop properly. Dow is also a govt. institution and if you listen to news, recently , the govt. did cut its fundings to public colleges. How the hell can dow do research with no proper fundings. doing research requires millions of dollars and pakistan's education budget can afford that, so stop saying that there is research at dow.
> 
> Secondly, i already said that no doubt aga khan is no doubt the best, and there is alot of research of there, and the reason is that it is never short of money as it is run by donations and one of the richest persons on earth. Similarly, Cmh hospitals are also not short of fundings. They are present in evey major and even minor city of pakistan, rwp, lhr, pesh, muree etc. they have a proper setup. And AMC is affiliated to NUST which is the only paki university to make it into top 400 universities. And the ranking system does take into account the research taking place in the universities, so there is research in AMC , even if it is below Aga khan , but it is 100 times better than DOWWW
> ...


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

1. Look-up hyperbole

2. Accept the fact that everyone is entitled to an opinion


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

mistahsupah said:


> Ramo91 in your previous posts you have compared Shifa to KE and called Shifa better....


curriculum wise maybe .. but students in KE are way smarter..



mubashir888 said:


> You know what,i'm actually fed up..
> Whats so good about Aga khan?#angry
> Doctors from KE,AIMC,AMC,RMC,NMc etc are way better docs and have proved themselves worldwide and they haven't even seen Aga khan.
> 
> ...


THATS RACIST and againts forum rules ... imagine if a Agha khani or anyone who isnt sunni muslim were to read that #frown ... i never said they werent good doctors (no doubt they are) but to say ther wayy better doctors who've proven themselves worldwide in comparison to AKU doctors isnt fair .. Pakistan isnt exactly known for its international standard healthcare system nor for having the best doctors in the world (working in govt hospitals no less).. the only internationally acclaimed medical instituition in Pakistan is AKU ..research is very low in Pakistan no doubt.. but not non-existant .. 70% of biomedical research in Pakistan happens at AKU and thats a very commendable achievement and doesnt deserve to thrown aside like that... im argueing for AKU based on facts, even Usman stated AKU has research and good funding.. AMC is has very good clinical training and has one of the best hospitals in Pakistan ... its when people say it has the BEST hospital in Pakistan/Asia or the BEST clinical training in Pakistan that i have an objection..



usman1231 said:


> Firstly, Ramo91 or w.e it is, i never said that you said that shifa is the best, i said that you were praising as if shifa is the best, kindly read carefully.
> Ok if you say that being old doent mean that they are best, than being old also doesnt mean that they are not the best, most of world's best institutions are very very old, take for example cambridge , oxford. As far as KE is concerned it is govt institution, thats the reason why it didnt get funding to develop properly. Dow is also a govt. institution and if you listen to news, recently , the govt. did cut its fundings to public colleges. How the hell can dow do research with no proper fundings. doing research requires millions of dollars and pakistan's education budget can afford that, so stop saying that there is research at dow.
> 
> Secondly, i already said that no doubt aga khan is no doubt the best, and there is alot of research of there, and the reason is that it is never short of money as it is run by donations and one of the richest persons on earth. Similarly, Cmh hospitals are also not short of fundings. They are present in evey major and even minor city of pakistan, rwp, lhr, pesh, muree etc. they have a proper setup. And AMC is affiliated to NUST which is the only paki university to make it into top 400 universities. And the ranking system does take into account the research taking place in the universities, so there is research in AMC , even if it is below Aga khan , but it is 100 times better than DOWWW
> ...


HEC may have cut fundings ... i know about HEC's budget cuts.. and about how all govt unis such as Karachi university, NED and many other all over Pakistan all went on strike and protests etc etc .. except DUHS where everything was normal ... supporters of DUHS both within the administration and outside have considerable political influence .. the present governor of sindh is a dow graduate who also in 2003 established the Dow University of Health Sciences... (previously dow and its other colleges were under Karachi University) ... DUHS even has a dentistry college in his name (Dr.Ishrat-Ul-Ebad Institute of Oral Health Sciences) ... so because of the political influence of its well wishers .. the Sindh government actually does care about Dow (unlike govts of many govt colleges in Pakistan) and ensures it gets all the funding it requires... my point is both Dow and AMC get the funding they need.. 

as for research,it does happen in Dow.. i wasnt talking about biomedical research... i was talking about community medicine based research which doesnt require millions of dollars but still offers plenty to learn for students..

NUST is ranked above all other Unis in Pakistan because they've done a very good job maintaing so many colleges and programs to a very good standard... not because of the remarkable brilliance of any 1 college ... (least of all due to research at AMC) ..saying its research would be 100 times that of Dow is baseless..

so what if most deans are cmh doctors? ... I never said AMC doesnt produce great doctors... your greatly greatly over exaggerating what im saying.. good doctors graduate from many many different colleges all over the world but not every college has a great JCI accredited Hospital attached.. when it comes to judging Hospitals JCI accreditation is an International accreditation given to hospitals which meet the highest standards of healthcare based on facilities,faculty,procedures etc.. its standards are so high many hospitals in the United states arent even accredited .. it involves a very comprehensive assesement of the hospital and is recognised for healthcare quality assurance all over the world... its even in a partnership with WHO over patient safety solutions..
my point is if a hospital should claim its one of the best in Asia it should at the very least be JIC accredited .. at present sadly only AKU in Pakistan is accredited,, ther are quite a few in India and many many all over Asia eg, Japan,china etc... cmh rawalpindi is one of the best in Pakistan but to state it as a proven fact that its one of the best in Asia is still unjustified (as mubashir put it)... untill it qualifies for accreditation atleast.. then it can compete with Asia if it can.. the link a list of all acredited organisations here JCI Accredited Organizations - Joint Commission International ...

PS... this bickering has gone on for 6 days now.. it took me 45mins to write this post .. mastahriz is right we're all entitled to an opinion ...its too much hassle to respond to every accusation.. i atleast wont be ... believe whatever you want to belive.. we're all responsible for our own decisions not for what others think... Ive given my sincerest opinions... best of luck to you guys no matter what you choose..


----------



## usman1231 (Sep 4, 2010)

ramo91 said:


> curriculum wise maybe .. but students in KE are way smarter..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saying that Dow is never short of funding is not true. I myself saw , the students od dow protesting , on tv. Having a governor who is a Dow alumni doesnt mean that it will get adequate fundings. Even Nawaz Sharif has a medical college to his name, and there are many ministers and other governors who have studied form pakistani universities, that means that all those universities should also not have any problem in fundings, if that was so than i think the people and professors at universities have gone mad that they were protesting for nothing. 

And beliieve it or not, govt. universities cannot carry out research from the govt. budget. Carying out research is not child's play and the govt. of pakistan cant even afford to give their profeesors enough salary , then how can they finance a research.

And the criteria to make rankings does take into account the research being carried out at the universities or its colleges, so if NUST is in international rankings than it must be doing some research. whereas dow is nowhere near nust in international ranking.

I agreed before and now again that aga khan is best medical college in pakistan, but the CMH setup is far greater than aga khan , CMH is present is every major and even smaller cities of pakistan.

and if its such a pain to reply than dont, whose asking you to.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^I have a friend at dow university and he'd never heard of any protests ..classes went on as usual..



usman1231 said:


> and if its such a pain to reply than dont, whose asking you to.


lol, you'd love that wouldn't you.. dont worry i wont bother arguing with you on the other stuff.. best of luck..


----------



## usman1231 (Sep 4, 2010)

ramo91 said:


> ^I have a friend at dow university and he'd never heard of any protests ..classes went on as usual..
> 
> 
> 
> lol, you'd love that wouldn't you.. dont worry i wont bother arguing with you on the other stuff.. best of luck..


Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan
read this. may be your friend doesnt go to dow regularly #laugh


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

I remember going that day. It wasn't a big deal tho...classes went on as usual...it all seemed fine lol
The protests are merely internal...doesn't really affect the classes nor students.


----------



## usman1231 (Sep 4, 2010)

wasaykhan713 said:


> I remember going that day. It wasn't a big deal tho...classes went on as usual...it all seemed fine lol
> The protests are merely internal...doesn't really affect the classes nor students.


i dont knoe what actually happened at the college that day, as i am not there. But according to the report it says that DUHS boycotted educational activities, may be the reporter is dum or he's lying or something.

and the last few lines of the article ar as follows:


Azeemi said research work was halted at the universities across the country due to a lack of funds, which is a matter of great concern for the entire nation.

May Dow is still carrying out research thanks to the governor #baffled


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^well they'll have to figure something out ... research work and skills has been incorporated into the 4th year mbbs curricum there (says so in the prospectus)... i guess they'll probably cut down on expensive stuff eg. clinical trials etc .. and focus on cheaper stuff like surveys and biostatistics analysis etc I guess ... wasay would have a better idea..


----------

